

Ask HN: Has anybody tried LinkedIn ads? - subbu

If so, did you find it effective?
======
instakill
I have, and I've found them about as effective as Facebook ads albeit on a
much smaller scale (impression delivery-wise).

~~~
nolite
only as effective as Facebook ads? b/c they're at least 10x the price...

------
Rubyred
Disclosure: Haven't tried it. Why? Too expensive, and the engagement level on
the site is too low (although I have no metrics to prove it).

------
what-to-do
They need to add keyword targeting ASAP so ads could match people's keywords
within profiles.

------
what-to-do
Running campaign for last week, useless so far.

~~~
subbu
Can you please elaborate on why its useless?

